# Lennox AC does not work



## Dorene (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, 
It is 1am and it is about 90 degrees in my house the AC refuses to work!!! I checked all the breakers and nothing tripped. What keeps happening: When I turn on the unit H VAC I can hear the unit turning on and the compressor outside too then so air starts to flow. Then after a few minutes the compressor stops and the unit seems to stop too it dies down. No real air is coming through it does not seem like the compressor is working long enough to produce any air. However if I leave it alone for a while the compressor keeps turning on and off again and again. Could this be a problem with the capacitor? and if so could I fix or replace it or do we need a professional? Or could this be a problem with one of the thermostats?
Well I am going to sleep thanks.


----------



## hvactechfw (Aug 1, 2011)

could be anything really.  You need to open the a/c electrical compartment and check to see if the capacitor is swelled or signs of damage like burnt wires.


----------



## Dorene (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, Can you tell me where the capacitor, blower, the layout is more or less I guess. I do have some knowledge I fixed my furnace but want to make sure that i know what I need to know.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 2, 2011)

The unit outside is where you will find the compressor that makes the cold and the fan that cools the compressor coils.  You will also find in this enclosure the contactor and capacitor to energizing the fan motor and compressor.


----------

